# new counter top



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

just finished building and painting this bar top for a friend of mine.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice

What finish did you choose?


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

bill said:


> Nice
> 
> What finish did you choose?


 I finished it with paint, sanding, stain, clear.


----------

